# Ford with 7.3 liter - which years?



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've towed my boat with a small, underpowered, struggling little truck for a few years, and i am interested in a Ford F250/F350 with the 7.3 liter diesel. I've never owned a diesel, and i'm trying to learn about the late 90s / early 2000s models. I believe there was a transition somewhere in those years where the 7.3 saw some pretty significant changes. Can i get some advice on which years would be best? Which years to stay away from? Any particular words of caution on these trucks? 

Not ready to buy immediately, but possibly within a year or so. My little truck is tired, and although i've replaced the motor and transmission, i don't want to wait and see how long it takes me to kill it a second time.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

7.3 Powerstroke ran from late 94 to 2003. We have a 95 and 02. My son had a 97. We have had a few. All were good but in my opinion the 02 and 03 were the best.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a 96 and have had almost no significant issues. If they have one achillies heel, it's the trasmission. The E40D is okay. Mine has 214k miles with no issues. The 4R100 is a slight improvement. In either case, if you're doing significant towing or engine modifications, you may want to have the tranny looked at to ensure it's in good shape. As far as the engine goes, it's pretty much bullet-proof. The Superduties have aftercoolers and are a bit more powerful than the OBS (<1998) trucks. 

Go to Thedieselstop.com or Powerstroke.org for lots more information.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Worm Drowner said:


> I have a 96 and have had almost no significant issues. If they have one achillies heel, it's the trasmission. The E40D is okay. Mine has 214k miles with no issues. The 4R100 is a slight improvement. In either case, if you're doing significant towing or engine modifications, you may want to have the tranny looked at to ensure it's in good shape. As far as the engine goes, it's pretty much bullet-proof. The Superduties have aftercoolers and are a bit more powerful than the OBS (<1998) trucks.
> 
> Go to Thedieselstop.com or Powerstroke.org for lots more information.


As for towing, i'm not towing big stuff. My current boat is only about 3000 lbs or so. I'm planning to go bigger, but not huge. May wind up towing a camper trailer. I just like the idea of a motor that runs forever, and ever, and ever....and not really "feel" like your towing something.

Any idea on the cost of rebuilding a transmission in one of those trucks?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Keep a cam position sensor and wrench in glove box. Otherwise great trucks. 


Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> Keep a cam position sensor and wrench in glove box. Otherwise great trucks.


What he said, CPS sensors are one big flaw.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

surf_ox said:


> Keep a cam position sensor and wrench in glove box. Otherwise great trucks.
> 
> Sent while typing one handed.


Yep, not if but when it will suddenly just fall dead. Freaked me out the first time my '99 did it. Wish I still had that truck!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I had a 2000 and it was bulletproof (except for the cam sensor even though I never had that problem.) It's very unrefined compared to the modern diesels, but it gets the job done.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I believe 2001 was the last year Ford used forged piston rods. After that they went with powdered metal rods.

If you're going to do any heavy mods for higher HP, the forged rods are the way to go.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Replacing a CPS is about a 15 min job once you've done it. Shop around as prices vary. That reminds me, I should pick one up myself!

Regarding the tranny, expect between $1.5k - $3.5k depending on what you have done to it. The high end is for guys who have trucks that have had serious engine modifications and need the strength.

Circle D on Hempstead Hwy is a well respected tranny shop. You might have them check out your potential new rig.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a 1999 F350, 7.3 Turbo Powerstroke - Long Bed, 2 w/d that I terribly miss and kick myself in the ***** for getting rid of it. The cam position sensor (random/twice) and transmission (@180,000 miles/$2,700) are the only repairs EVER made to this truck, other than your normal oil, filters, brakes, and normal maintenance. I got rid of it with around 290,000 miles and could jump in it and go. It was a very dependable truck.
My new truck (2008 F350,4x4, 6.4l) gets between 13-15 mpg on the highway, where my previous 1999 ran an average of 16.5 - 17.5 mpg (no tuning - just stock). 
I would not hesitate to get a 1999 with low mileage (if that is possible). Plus it doesn't have all the emissions stuff the newer trucks have.
Good luck!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

There are some great non-horsepower mods on Ford Truck Enthusiast forum. Couple of my favorites:

Putting a bypass valve in the coolant line prior to heater core so the air doesn't pass over a hot heater core prior to hitting the cold evaporator coil. These truck always allow coolant to push through the heater cool without this mod. This mod turns your A/C into a deep freeze.

A cigarette lighter "plug" that taps into the throttle position sensor. If the plug isn't in the lighter socket, the trucks computer won't allow RPMs higher than idle no matter how hard you mash the pedal. A great security mod - these trucks get stolen A LOT.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

99 was sort of a funny year, not one to avoid but I believe there were some programming differences compared to 00-03. Me personally if I were looking for one I would try to find one with a zf6 not knocking the 4r100 but there's a lot m


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

More that can go wrong in a 4r100 and all of these trucks are getting some age on them...


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I surely do appreciate everyone's input. I'm thinking i'll start eyeballing the 2001/2002 models. I have no intentions at all of modifying the truck for high horsepower. I'm not in a hurry, have no interest in running a hot rod. I just want a solid, reliable truck that will tow anything i could ever reasonably imagine affording. As for the differences in transmissions (ZF6 vs 4r100), can anyone tell me which years used which trans? I'll be looking for an automatic, when the time comes. I'm lazy, and i like to eat and drive. Not real interested in trying to hold a drink, eat my sammich, tune the radio, smack my kids, and shift gears all at the same time. I'm also planning to try to find a 4x4. I hate wondering whether i'm in for a "slip n slide" when it comes to driving off of a boat ramp, or driving in the rain, etc.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Zf6 would be your manual 4r100 automatic, that's all the 99-03


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

My F250 7.3 was built in March 99. It has some performance mod's. It has 265,000 miles on it & all I do is fuel it & drive it. Has never had a significant issue.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I've towed my boat with a small, underpowered, struggling little truck for a few years, and i am interested in a Ford F250/F350 with the 7.3 liter diesel. I've never owned a diesel, and i'm trying to learn about the late 90s / early 2000s models. I believe there was a transition somewhere in those years where the 7.3 saw some pretty significant changes. Can i get some advice on which years would be best? Which years to stay away from? Any particular words of caution on these trucks?
> 
> Not ready to buy immediately, but possibly within a year or so. My little truck is tired, and although i've replaced the motor and transmission, i don't want to wait and see how long it takes me to kill it a second time.


buy between the years L(late)99 and 2002-2003.5.
in 2001 ford pretty much stopped putting forged rods in these engines, its a bummer if you want to run larger injectors which it does not seem to be the case. 
L99 to 2000 model, good motor for modifying, consistant 450-500rwhp, not as plush interior and gadgets.
2001-2003.5 model, good stock or chipped motor, 300-330 rwhp gambling if you go more, better interior and gadgets. if you are holding off for a year, look on the PSD/truck forums like Powerstroke Army, Powerstroke Org, and some others for trucks in the classifieds that might be already fixed up like you like. just a thought.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

02' 7.3 its been awesome

Its now semi retired in our 40 x 60 storage area, it pulls my boat to my launch weekly( several times a week) a mile away.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Never heard of the CPS but that's good to know. I bought a 2001 with 192k and it runs and looks great. I had to look all over TX to find the one I wanted. Had to be crew cab. Had to be 4x4. Had to be a 350. I finally found a good truck (a bit more $$ than I wanted to spend) at dieselsofhouston.com. It was strange but legit. Not your typical car lot. You can show up and browse the warehouse to find a truck. He will get one of his guys to shuffle them around if you want to drive one. He packs them in there. Anyway, try there. Check them out online before you go. He keeps the inventory updated.
I pull a 43' 5th wheel RV. 13,000 lbs. it still pulls at 75 on flat highway but gets a little touchy with a headwind or a grade. I'd like to chip it eventually but it does well considering.


----------



## SCC (Jun 24, 2014)

I own 2 99 7.3's F 350's 
one is a 2wd SRW and is for sale 270k $6500
The other is the tow pig. 4x4 DRW I use it to tow what needs moved. It has a beefed up tranny and not one issue since doing that which basically entailed the converter, rebuild kit, and valve body. Up-graded turbo, IDM from swamps, boost fooler, gauges to monitor all this stuff, adrenaline HPOP, SCT custom tunes, cold air, Aux lift pump and filters, 5 inch exhaust.
Yeah its also the shop guinea pig.

These trucks can be made to run, next for mine is bigger injectors and more tuning with a 2003 pcm.

Best of all no emissions and 20mpg at 65 on the hwy, 16 at 75 and 80.

38 ft fifth wheel and still get 12 at 75 to 80.

Its hard to go wrong with one of them if that is the brand you want.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

SCC said:


> I own 2 99 7.3's F 350's
> one is a 2wd SRW and is for sale 270k $6500
> The other is the tow pig. 4x4 DRW I use it to tow what needs moved. It has a beefed up tranny and not one issue since doing that which basically entailed the converter, rebuild kit, and valve body. Up-graded turbo, IDM from swamps, boost fooler, gauges to monitor all this stuff, adrenaline HPOP, SCT custom tunes, cold air, Aux lift pump and filters, 5 inch exhaust.
> Yeah its also the shop guinea pig.
> ...


Thank you for the info. I had always been a chevy/gmc guy, but i have taken a shine to the superduty f-series ford pickups in recent times. Part of that is the legendary 7.3. Also, it seems like Ford has always had a bit bigger cab than chevy. I hate small cabs. I think Dodge and Toyota got it right on their mega cab trucks. Just wish the others would follow suit.


----------

